# San Miguel -- taut wire stretched across river



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

A couple of days ago a group of boaters encountered what they described as a length of bailing wire stretched taut across the San Miguel River just above Brooks Bridge (just upriver from the power plant). The lead kayaker saw it in time and was able to use her paddle to push the wire up over her head and warn the rafts behind her. There's a PVC fence across the river just a few feet upstream of the wire. I believe the group removed the wire, but be aware that it may be replaced. There was no flagging or any other marking to make it easy to see. The group is notifying Montrose County Sheriff's Office.


----------



## daver (Mar 26, 2006)

*More on the wire...*

Thanks Ed for your post. We did indeed talk to the Montrose County Sheriff today and they were very helpful and concerned. A deputy made contact with the land owner who had mistakenly thought that a raft could simply "float" over or "break" through a thick gauge wire, nevermind a kayaker who would encounter the wire at neck height. The wire was also located only one foot downstream of the PVC swing fence without any marking, flagging or warning; absolutely impossible to see until you were right on it. Thankfully the deputy instructed the land owner to once again remove the wire that he had already replaced after we took it down. Anyone floating through that section should be acutely aware and carefully scout all of the fences.


----------



## LBD123 (Apr 27, 2012)

I know who that landowner is and he is a jerk! Be careful because it might be back up again. I think he gets a kick outta this stuff. Just my opinion.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Time to add wire cutters to the tool/rescue kit. I've never considererd what would happen if someone were to get ensnared in fencing/barb wire. A river knife isn't getting through that stuff. I think I'll add some flagging tape too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

watermonkey said:


> Time to add wire cutters to the tool/rescue kit. I've never considererd what would happen if someone were to get ensnared in fencing/barb wire. A river knife isn't getting through that stuff. I think I'll add some flagging tape too. Thanks for the info.


Standard equipment since i moved to montana


----------

